# Gone fishing



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Four blokes spend weeks planning the perfect camping and fishing trip

to a remote and disconnected spot.

Two days before they are due to leave, Dave's wife puts her foot down

and tells him he's not going.

His mates are naturally bummed that he can't go, but what can they

do, they decide to push on.

Two days later the three fellas leave and the party arrive at the camp

site to find Dave sitting there with a tent set up,

firewood gathered, beer open and fish cooking on the fire.

Steve: 'Damn man, how long you been here and how did you talk your

wife into letting you go?'

Dave: 'I've been here since last night. Yesterday afternoon I was

sitting in my chair and my wife came up behind me and put her hands

over my eyes and said 'guess who?'

I pulled her hands off and she was wearing a brand new see-through

nightie.

She took my hand and took me to our bedroom. The room had two dozen

candles and rose petals all over. On the bed were handcuffs and ropes!

She told me to tie and cuff her to the bed, so I did.'

'And then she said:' 'Do whatever you want.'

So here I am.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

HAPPENS TO ME ALL THE TIME SEE U IN A FORTNIGHT


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

